# Shenzhen__深圳__China



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City of *Shenzhen* (also known as Pengcheng), China.


Shenzhen FuTian CBD skyline - Buildings along YiTian road by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


Excellence Century plaza - Phase 2 & 3 by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


Kerry Plaza - Shenzhen - FuTian by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


Fuhua 3rd road - Shenzhen - FuTian CBD by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by JesseWarren


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Coastal city by Horizon616, on Flickr


Coastal city by Horizon616, on Flickr


Poly cinema by Horizon616, on Flickr


KingGlory Plaza by Horizon616, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

CITIC CITY PLAZA by Horizon616, on Flickr


pink dusk #3 by Horizon616, on Flickr


pink dusk --- i by Horizon616, on Flickr


Serene Dusk by Horizon616, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen Railway Station by Ty Sheers, on Flickr


Streets of Shenzhen by Ty Sheers, on Flickr


Shenzhen Convention Centre by Ty Sheers, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen from Bijia Mountain by Sarmu, on Flickr


Shenzhen from Cuizhu Park by Sarmu, on Flickr

New Addition to the skyline: *Kingkey 100* 


William lee2 by williamleephoto, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

More image on Kingkey 100. uploaded by out SSC member Scion, and photos by 一只鱼 from szpichappy


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Img172982pp by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Futian CBD, Shenzhen by Carl Guan, on Flickr


Another Find Day for Photo Shooting by Carl Guan, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Excellent Cocomilk!


CoCoMilk said:


>


The shape of this tower kinda reminds me of the Pearl River Tower in Guangzhou.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen by *waitoo, on Flickr


Shenzhen by *waitoo, on Flickr


Shenzhen by *waitoo, on Flickr


Shenzhen by *waitoo, on Flickr


A long way to "Grow" by *waitoo, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

FuTian CBD - Shenzhen by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


FuTian CBD - Shenzhen by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chegongmiao Shenzhen by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Concert Hall by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Concert Hall by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen City Hall by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Futian Shenzhen Guangdong China by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shennan Road Shenzhen by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

clearing by Sebastian-Lewis, on Flickr


From Book City - Shenzhen by Yann Le Berre, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen Mangroves Nature Reserve  by keasy, on Flickr


Shenzhen 14.5.2009 Nikon 0120 by orangevolvobusdriver4u, on Flickr


Shenzhen at the end of the day by velouriadark, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


Shenzhen by tomislav_domes, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

What about other district of shenzhen like shekou,baoan,can u posts some photos from there as well,cocomilk


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by Lan-jf


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Universiade Shenzhen 003 by Foolighter / Tony Chan, on Flickr


Retro Train by Foolighter / Tony Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Great photos!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_Hongkong - Shenzhen Luohu Border Crossing | Shenzhen's Side_

DSC_0150 by Lattii, on Flickr


Main Stadium, Shenzhen by Lattii, on Flickr


Main Stadium, Shenzhen by Lattii, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC_0212 by Lattii, on Flickr


Shenzhen Swimming and Diving Center by Lattii, on Flickr


Athletes Village Shenzhen by Lattii, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shenzhen (96/365) by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


Shenzhen (95/365) by nicoyangjie, on Flickr


20110822-SZ by Kevyn's album, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Central Walk 中心城 by Chronovial, on Flickr


Shennan Avenue 深南大道 by Chronovial, on Flickr


Central Shenzhen at Night by Chronovial, on Flickr


Traffic along Shennan Avenue by Chronovial, on Flickr


Anlian and China Phoenix Building by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Central Park in Shenzhen 市民中心公園 by Chronovial, on Flickr


Futian Skyscrapers by Chronovial, on Flickr


Futian District CBD at Night by Chronovial, on Flickr


Shenzhen Futian District at Night by Chronovial, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/6064313197/ By 11x16 Design Studio









http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/6064300173/ By 11x16 Design Studio


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

*Inside Shenzhen Sheraton Hotel in Futian district *


Sheraton Futian under a moonlit night by Chronovial, on Flickr


Exterior of the Sheraton by Chronovial, on Flickr


Sheraton Shenzhen Futian Exterior by Chronovial, on Flickr


Sheraton Club Lounge by Chronovial, on Flickr 


Lift Lobby at Sheraton Shenzhen by Chronovial, on Flickr


Grand Lobby by Chronovial, on Flickr


Spacious Bathroom by Chronovial, on Flickr


Workspace by Chronovial, on Flickr


Entrance Foyer by Chronovial, on Flickr


Bed and TV Console by Chronovial, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great posts today CoCoMilk...


CoCoMilk said:


> Copyright All rights reserved by Lan-jf
> 
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6126/6005903410_16ebfc8a74_b.jpg
> http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6065/6055325453_5a579bcabf_b.jpg
> ...


These three would be very nice banners.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks and yea..they would make great banners


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

深圳湾20110817-12 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


深圳湾20110817-7 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


深圳湾20110817-5 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

深圳湾20110817-1 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


深圳湾20110817-2 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_9724 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


IMG_9726 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


IMG_9725 by 乌里扬诺夫, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Hello Shenzhen by i_plus, on Flickr


Huaqiangbei by night by Sylvain Dudoit, on Flickr


Fuzhong road by Sylvain Dudoit, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_2419 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_2415 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By 11x16 Design Studio http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/6183848267/









By 11x16 Design Studio http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/6184680141/in/photostream









By 11x16 Design Studio http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/6165187801/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By 11x16 Design Studio http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/5868750634/in/photostream/









By 11x16 Design Studio http://www.flickr.com/photos/11x16/6042083722/in/photostream/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By 摄影师海皮 http://www.flickr.com/photos/szviva/5545817071/in/photostream









By 摄影师海皮 http://www.flickr.com/photos/szviva/5545800187/in/photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great photos of Shenzhen....:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome new pics from Shenzhen....:cheers:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

第１２页太牛叉了！


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

021 by Blue_eee, on Flickr


024 by Blue_eee, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shenzhen night view November 2011
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/1/20_6314.html


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By gjhhose from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By harry·chao



harry·chao said:


> could you see the Ping'an IFC?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By harry·chao



harry·chao said:


> shenzhen central bussiness district:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By gjhhose from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Shenzhen is great and all


BUT IT'S A LITTLE OBNOXIOUS WHEN THE THREAD TITLE IS IN ALL CAPS


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing updates from Shenzhen.....:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Mori* from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maillen Hotel And Apartment in Nanshan District designed by local architects Urbanus*

For more information click the archdaily link


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Maillen Hotel And Apartment in Nanshan District designed by local architects Urbanus*

For more information click the archdaily link


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ That's awesome little universe... :cheers:


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

I like this city, I think Shenzhen is going to became Chicago of this century, but nobody knows it, maybe the city needs more promotion, especially when Pingan IFC is finished


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> I like this city, I think Shenzhen is going to became Chicago of this century, but nobody knows it, maybe the city needs more promotion, especially when Pingan IFC is finished


Shenzhen is usually package with Hongkong in other tour packages...

There are other tour packages that even includes Macao, Guangzhou...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing skyline...kay:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Linguine said:


> amazing skyline...kay:


But that doesn't stop right there...

There are lots of projects in store around Shenzhen...


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Some pcs wit unfinished KK


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

ILoveMichaelJackson said:


> Some pcs wit unfinished KK


Thanks for sharing...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*KK100/京基中心*

From Archdaily.com



> *Architects*: TFP Farrells
> *Location*: Shenzhen, China
> *Client*: Kingkey Group
> *Structural Engineer*: Ove Arup & Partners
> ...


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

by V










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/7501622330/in/photostream


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, very nice pictures, thank you


----------



## ILoveMichaelJackson (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By cc253 from Gaoloumi.com


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Shekou, Shenzhen


鸟瞰深圳湾 by 「Zealot」, on Flickr


俯视蛇口 by 「Zealot」, on Flickr


俯视蛇口 by 「Zealot」, on Flickr


俯视蛇口 by 「Zealot」, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 1788111 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 1788111 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Lots of exciting developments from Shenzhen... :cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen / 深圳*


from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bay Park / 深圳湾公园*


By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com



































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Skyline viewing from the Bay Park / 深圳湾公园*


By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Xiasha-Houhai (Tech-Park / 科技园) Skyline*

Note: not the Shenzhen Downtown 



By *1788111* from gaoloumi.com
























































​


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Endless River (May 1st Shenzhen) by Robert Lio, on Flickr Shenzhen, China by So Cal Metro, on FlickrShenzhen at Dusk by Festou13, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*OCT Happy Harbour / 华侨城欢乐海岸*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8735408450/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8907523925/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8303668928/sizes/l/in/photostream/









*Houhai / 后海*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8170798022/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8236046071/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8070654543/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8108718525/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8070647035/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8286251815/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8299261274/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fisu_network/8811794980/sizes/l/


Dajuyuan (Grand Theater) Shenzhen by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Lychee Park (Lizhi) Shenzhen by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Central Walk Shenzhen by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shennan Road Shenzhen by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Concert Hall by arjalvaran, on Flickr



Shenzhen City Hall by arjalvaran, on Flickr



Coastal City，Shenzhen by AngTao39, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhener / 深圳人*

Shenzhen is a young immigrant city (30+ years) with people hail from pretty much all over China.
Therefore, its demographic is extraordinary young when compared with other major Chinese cities.












http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdempsterphotography/8749640931/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengkey/8749693173/sizes/l/


Luxury Hotel Shenzhen by rebeccakbrown, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewdempsterphotography/8750217812/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingyamphoto/8753324089/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8143880323/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mingyamphoto/8757238889/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/romandacxp/8748918099/sizes/l/​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen-town-center-copy by Photographist-C, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8697509477/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8309423099/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8412894139/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8355299563/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8412894139/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vmalaysiaphotography/8355302079/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Chinese Opera Performance in Shenzhen*





粵劇 － 鄭詠梅, backstage 22 by grandetech, on Flickr


粵劇 － 鄭詠梅, backstage 20 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Traditional Chinese Opera Performance in Shenzhen*






京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


京劇 － 徐九經升官記 by grandetech, on Flickr


​


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Amazing city :applause:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen Sunset Panorama by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Skyline (View from Bijiashan) by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Skyline Panorama by arjalvaran, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *gjhhose *from gaoloumi.com
































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *gjhhose* from gaoloumi.com























































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Penthouse in Shenzhen*




121215.012 by Adam Nowek, on Flickr


121215.013 by Adam Nowek, on Flickr


121215.014 by Adam Nowek, on Flickr


121215.020 by Adam Nowek, on Flickr


121215.016 by Adam Nowek, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen Morning View by itspradhan, on Flickr


Wan Shi Da morning by JackSeeds, on Flickr



The wind was blowing them away from the building 96 stories up. by Peter Friday, on Flickr
​


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely Shenzhen!!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Shenzhen Sunrise by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Bay by arjalvaran, on Flickr


Shenzhen Bay Sunrise by arjalvaran, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen in B&W*




ShenZhen 莲花山 2013年6月23日 星期天 阵雨 by LIAO-YL, on Flickr


ShenZhen 莲花山 2013年6月23日 星期天 阵雨 by LIAO-YL, on Flickr


ShenZhen 莲花山 2013年6月23日 星期天 阵雨 by LIAO-YL, on Flickr


ShenZhen 火车北站 2013年06月29日 星期六 晴 by LIAO-YL, on Flickr


深圳 2013.05.19 多云 by LIAO-YL, on Flickr


深圳 2013.05.19 多云 by LIAO-YL, on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
No.2 City in Guangdong Province, Southern China




a1788111 said:


>






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

:cheers:



blakexu said:


>









BarbaricManchurian said:


> Shenzhen





​


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

:cheers:



harry·chao said:


> *Copyright:FlyFantasy *
> *Source:*http://photo.weibo.com/1912729423/w...25579911/pid/7201ef4fgw1eibiignuszj212w0kkn5j


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Airport New Terminal *



DSC03104 - 2014-0723 深圳鶴洲機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC03027 - 2014-0723 深圳鶴洲機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC03026 - 2014-0723 深圳鶴洲機場 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC00139 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr


DSC00138 by 準建築人手札網站 Forgemind ArchiMedia, on Flickr




​


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

Stunning !


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

While we are on the topic of the new terminal ...
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/610/6102837.html


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By Fellow SSC Member *YannSZ (Yann Le Berre)* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/14084883518/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/14679990120/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/14878452133/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/14516652865/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/14271503175/sizes/l



​


----------



## blakexu (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

a1788111 said:


>


 :cheers:





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen: Geeks' Paradise*



_DSF2512.jpg by Thranen, on Flickr



Crowd in Shenzhen lol by eslphotos, on Flickr


140720_Helena-Kristiansson_IEMSZ14_2281 by eslphotos, on Flickr


140720_Helena-Kristiansson_IEMSZ14_2274 by eslphotos, on Flickr


140720_Helena-Kristiansson_IEMSZ14_1782 by eslphotos, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen by 1788111, on Flickr


Shenzhen by 1788111, on Flickr


Shenzhen by 1788111, on Flickr


Shenzhen by 1788111, on Flickr


Shenzhen by 1788111, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Ma Tso Lung by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr




​


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Published on Aug 17, 2014


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen City from Diwang Plaza China by dcmaster, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Ma Tso Lung, Hong Kong by jimmylau12, on Flickr


Rural and Urban by jimmylau12, on Flickr






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Daya Bay - 深圳 大亚湾*



IMG_1781 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_1727 by kevinho86, on Flickr


IMG_1730 by kevinho86, on Flickr




​


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Shenzhen is by far my favourite city in China.


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Flying over Shenzhen by Zhibin Geng, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

【分享圖片】Shenzhen Central Park. 🚲 by Hoiming Wong, on Flickr

DSC02886 by luqingyu, on Flickr

A bad weather day in Shenzhen by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr

A bad weather day in Shenzhen by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr

A bad weather day in Shenzhen by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

KIN00072-2 by 李小新03, on Flickr

KIN00085 by 李小新03, on Flickr

KIN00078 by 李小新03, on Flickr

KIN00084 by 李小新03, on Flickr

_1190527 by alexcjm, on Flickr

_1190522 by alexcjm, on Flickr

_1190503 by alexcjm, on Flickr

_1190505 by alexcjm, on Flickr


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0








ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0








ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Maybe you should reduce the image size and the number of images per post? :nuts:

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen University *









Shenzhen University by Eugene Lim, on Flickr









Shenzhen University by Eugene Lim, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Software Industrial Base*










Shenzhen Software Industrial Base by Eugene Lim, on Flickr










​


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Maybe you should reduce the image size and the number of images per post? :nuts:
> 
> ​


To reduce the size will take hours, why? How many images per post should I send?


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0







ver=0


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Shenzhen, China: Dramatic views of the Energy Headquarters Buildings taken by by Chao Zhang by Graham Hart, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By 0verexposed from flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48663291532/sizes/l













​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

:cheers:



*Shenzhen Nanshan District - 深圳 南山区*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China




Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by 蓝色天际线​





Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> by Mario Zhang​













​


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Pamela* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *OH YEAH* from 500px.com












By *source* from 500px.com













By *source* from 500px.com


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *OH YEAH* from 500px.com











By *吴迪 uDi* from 500px.com

























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Zhouxk* from 500px.com










By *梵镜影像* from 500px.com










By *木心水* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *木心水* from 500px.com













By *周子* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *梵镜影像* from 500px.com











By *筲箕湾* from 500px.com














By *木心水* from 500px.com


















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art - 深圳当代艺术馆*


By *木心水* from 500px.com









































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *source* from 500px.com




































​


----------



## kukubells (Jun 6, 2017)

woooow!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Science and Technology Ecological Zone - 深圳科技生态园区*


By *筲箕湾* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Wutong Mountain - 深圳 梧桐山*

By *SpringKiss* from 500px.com
















*Coasts of Dapeng Peninsula - 深圳大鹏半岛 鹿嘴山庄*

By *JimXiang* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Port of Shenzhen (Yantian Area) - 深圳港 盐田港区*
The *Port of Shenzhen* is the world's 3rd busiest container port after the *Port of Shanghai* and the *Port of Singapore *


By *JimXiang* from 500px.com

































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Shekou Cruise Center - 深圳蛇口邮轮中心*


By *JimXiang* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Nanshan High-tech Industrial Park - 深圳南山科技园区*


By *Ei Photography* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Calvin Wong* from 500px.com


































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Futian District - 深圳福田区*

By *Braver *from 500px.com




















*Shenzhen Qianhai New District Under Construction - 建设中的前海新区*

By *Braver *from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *CHAPA丨赖云鹏* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen MixC Shopping Mall - 深圳华润万象城*


By *筲箕湾* from 500px.com
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen North Railway Station - 深圳北站*


By *source* from 500px.com






















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *Braver* from 500px.com
































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Moscow State University (Shenzhen Campus) - 深圳北理莫斯科大学*
They even built a Faux-*Seven Sisters* at the center of the campus 
:nuts::nuts::nuts:





















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Walker Chen on 500px









by Walker Chen on 500px









by Walker Chen on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Flat  on 500px









by Flat  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Futian CBD at night - 福田之夜*









by 飞凡映像 on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 馬誠 on 500px









by 馬誠 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zxZhu on 500px









by zxZhu on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen OTC Harbour - 深圳 欢乐海岸*









by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Flat  on 500px









by ZAIXIAO on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The 14th Century Dapeng Fortress - 深圳 大鹏所城*








by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px





*Shenzhen Dongshan Temple - 深圳东山寺*








by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen North Railway Station Area - 深圳北站区域*









by Eraser  on 500px









by George_34 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一盆油 on 500px









by Mark on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Parko on 500px









by 猫叔老任 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Eason登山家 on 500px









by 羅楠Rolland on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Salingo on 500px









by Salingo on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 泓Sam on 500px









by 泓Sam on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 方知雷雨 on 500px









by 小小3山 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 泓Sam on 500px









by DaYu on 500px









by DaYu on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 军工 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Fantasy on 500px








by Fantasy on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小3山 on 500px









by 小小3山 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 泓Sam on 500px










by 泓Sam on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dameisha Beach at Yantian District - 盐田大梅沙*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px






*Yantian District - 盐田区*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A Pets Gathering Event at Guanlan Lake Park - 观澜湖 萌宠集市 *









by 山石 on 500px









by 山石 on 500px









by 山石 on 500px









by 山石 on 500px









by 山石 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Parks in Shenzhen - 深圳公园*









by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Roy on 500px









by Hakka_晓明同学 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YangChen on 500px









by Fantasy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New Area Under Construction - 建设中的前海新区*









by hasan on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dameisha Beach at Yantian District - 盐田大梅沙







*
by 冬泳大海 on 500px
*







*
by 冬泳大海 on 500px
*







*
by 冬泳大海 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by S H on 500px









by S H on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by so on 500px









by 猫叔老任 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px









by 揭阳大雨  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Henry Lu on 500px









by 精彩人生 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen China Resources Headquarters Building - 深圳华润总部大楼*








by 4_23 on 500px








*Shenzhen OCT Bay - 深圳 欢乐港湾*








by OkOnly on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 然也10 on 500px









by 然也10 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 龙•惑 on 500px









by 向上的年糕 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by NingBin on 500px









by 。。。。。。 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Rex Zou on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mr.J on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px









by 梁子 on 500px









by 向上的年糕 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px









by Flat on 500px









by Fantasy on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YangChen on 500px









by 罗江海 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by s'fang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New Area Under Construction - 建设中的前海新区*








by 罗江海  on 500px









by 赵小五 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport - 深圳宝安国际机场*








by 王冠晓Kin on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 烨什么杰 on 500px









by 啊峰  on 500px









by 深圳小鬼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ISO64视觉 on 500px









by WarriorJi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鳟鱼（Trout）on 500px









by 鳟鱼（Trout）on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Contemporary Art Museum - 深圳当代艺术馆*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小帅 on 500px









by 小小帅 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BOBBY_波记 on 500px










by Anthony_Huang on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by BOBBY_波记 on 500px








by BOBBY_波记 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 叶语 on 500px









by docyipphotography on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px









by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by lalienware on 500px









by lalienware on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by lalienware on 500px








by lalienware on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 水生 on 500px









by Alan Walker on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Flat on 500px









by Flat on 500px









by Flat on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鲁阿鲁 on 500px









by 一盆油 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px









by Eric.Yang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大蒜爱吃Raw on 500px









by Gunnar Fischer on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Xichong Beach at Dapeng Peninsular - 大鹏半岛 西冲沙滩*








by lalienware on 500px







*Dameisha Beach at Yantian District - 盐田 大梅沙*








by 零zero on 500px







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小壁宰治 on 500px









by 姬默 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Flat on 500px









by 览鱼视觉 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 七海牧云 on 500px









by 七海牧云 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 深圳小鬼 on 500px








by 深圳小鬼 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by kachun_6957 on 500px








by kachun_6957 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 精彩人生 on 500px









by 精彩人生 on 500px








by cook on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Contemporary Art Museum - 深圳当代艺术博物馆*








by MichaelJYH on 500px








by MichaelJYH on 500px








by MichaelJYH on 500px








by MichaelJYH on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 牧羊 on 500px









by 牧羊 on 500px









by 牧羊 on 500px









by 牧羊 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 政空 on 500px








by 政空 on 500px









by Flat on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Flat on 500px









by 激浪H6 on 500px








by lisaphoto on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小帅 on 500px









by Eason登山家 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Lucking on 500px









by Lucking on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by DFENG on 500px









by 矮锰酸钾 on 500px








by ∅ on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by RocCHEN on 500px








by RocCHEN on 500px








by RocCHEN on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 捕风捉影 on 500px









by Gunnar Fischer on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 十方洛神 on 500px









by 十方洛神 on 500px









by 瞬 on 500px









by 涛涛IMG on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Parko on 500px









by 七海牧云 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen is ready for the Chinese New Year - 深圳迎新*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen is ready for the Chinese New Year - 深圳迎新*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px
*







*
by 筲箕湾 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Jinsha Bay - 深圳金沙湾*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Lomonosov Moscow State University & Beijing Institute of Technology Joint University** - 深圳北理莫斯科大学*


















by 猫叔老任 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px









by 牧羊 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YiJi FanHua on 500px









by 帅呆了 on 500px








by 梁子 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SpringWalk小白 on 500px









by SpringWalk小白 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 陈文 on 500px








by 陈文 on 500px









by 逸松 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 丸丸๑ on 500px








by 丸丸๑ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逸松 on 500px








by 叶语 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梁子 on 500px








by 军工 on 500px








by SerpentC on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林三 on 500px









by 林三 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Richard on 500px









by 林三 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Richard on 500px








by Richard on 500px








by Richard on 500px








by Richard on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 逸松 on 500px








by 叶语 on 500px








by 丸丸๑ on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zhangyue1201 on 500px









by Pan_潘 on 500px








by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px









by Pan_潘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 丸丸๑ on 500px








by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px









by Pan_潘 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by QuEnderSamC on 500px








by QuEnderSamC on 500px








by QuEnderSamC on 500px








by QuEnderSamC on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小帅 on 500px









by WarriorJi on 500px









by Pamela on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pamela on 500px








by Pamela on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px









by YAOYUE.深圳 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px








by 紫雾氤氲2010 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Judiaosha Beach and Anchorage - 桔钓沙 游艇会和沙滩*








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dameisha** & Xiaomeisha Beaches - 大梅沙 小梅沙*








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongyong, Xiyong and Jinshawan Beaches - 东涌和金沙湾*


Dongyong Beach - 东涌沙滩








by 昊呈 on 500px






Xiyong Beach - 西涌沙滩








by 昊呈 on 500px






Jinshawan (or Golden Sand Bay) Beach - 金沙湾








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px








by 昊呈 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px









by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 深圳小鬼 on 500px









by Charlie_Z on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 何绍萍 on 500px








by 张醒着 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 何绍萍 on 500px








by 何绍萍 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 黄炳荣Photos on 500px








by 黄炳荣Photos on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 黄炳荣Photos on 500px








by 黄炳荣Photos on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Cissy🐰 on 500px









by 二牛啊 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林三 on 500px









by 林三 on 500px









by 林三 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by fiyeje on 500px








by inception on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小3山 on 500px








by 小小3山 on 500px









by LeakeyFo on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zx.ing on 500px









by 见习魔法使 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by SpringWalk小白 on 500px








by SpringWalk小白 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 涛涛IMG on 500px









by 涛涛IMG on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小橙子CHAN on 500px








by 宝逗 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 二牛啊 on 500px









by 军工 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*DJI Global Headquarters Under Construction - 建设中的大疆全球总部*


















by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px









by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*DJI Global Headquarters Under Construction - 建设中的大疆全球总部*




















by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bao'an District - 宝安区*








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Bao'an District - 宝安区







*
by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px








by 黄剑建筑摄影｜SENSER STUDIO on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Contemporary Art Museum - 深圳当代艺术馆*








by 琢也不成器 on 500px








by 琢也不成器 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangming Cultural and Arts Center in Shenzhen - 深圳光明文化艺术中心*








by 九天揽月 on 500px









by 九天揽月 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 九天揽月 on 500px








by 九天揽月 on 500px








by 九天揽月 on 500px








by 九天揽月 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 凌诺 | Nuoling on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 飞凡映像 on 500px









by 括号 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pan_潘 on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px









by 飞凡映像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Davidstone石头 on 500px









by Davidstone石头 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 额头不大 on 500px








by 白菜哥 on 500px








by 白菜哥 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 旅途中的老吴 on 500px








by 旅途中的老吴 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New CBD Under Construction - 建设中德前海新区*








by 龙游天涯 on 500px








by dpx2233 on 500px








by dpx2233 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful Coast at **Dapeng Peninsula** - 大鹏半岛 美丽海岸*








by walker骏 on 500px








by walker骏 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 寒江雪 on 500px








by 寒江雪 on 500px








by 寒江雪 on 500px





​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@little universe, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, I would like to see just one 400-meter building in Qianhai


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Urban Jungle of Shenzhen - 深圳都市森林*








by rabbre on 500px








by rabbre on 500px



​


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> @little universe, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, I would like to see just one 400-meter building in Qianhai


there is a height limit in Qianhai sadly. We will see a sea of 280m buildings, but nothing over 350m.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> there is a height limit in Qianhai sadly. We will see a sea of 280m buildings, but nothing over 350m.


because of airport?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
Yas, sadly it is. 
It is very close to the Bao'an Airport.






*Shenzhen, The Mega City - 大鹏城*








by CHITOU on 500px









by CHITOU on 500px








by 乌有乡的镜中人 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Hao.Wang on 500px








by Hao.Wang on 500px








by Hao.Wang on 500px








by Hao.Wang on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanshan District - 南山区*








by 风光影像 on 500px








by 风光影像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Walker Chen on 500px








by Walker Chen on 500px








by Walker Chen on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Residential Areas of Shenzhen - 深圳住宅区*








by 深圳摄影师小保 on 500px








by 深圳摄影师小保 on 500px








by 深圳摄影师小保 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 溜东 on 500px








by 溜东 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 军工 on 500px








by 军工 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 川行PHOTO on 500px









by 简读春秋 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 川行PHOTO on 500px








by 川行PHOTO on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 語氷 on 500px








by Kerwin Chan on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yantian District - 盐田区*








by 锡泉 on 500px








by 锡泉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 乐乐 on 500px








by 乐乐 on 500px








by 乐乐 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hongshan Subway Station Area - 红山地铁站商圈*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*West Square of the Shenzhen Stock Exchange - 深交所西广场*
Shenzhen Stock Exchange is the 2nd largest stock exchange in China only after the Shanghai Stock Exchange








by 修者clx-sz on 500px








by 修者clx-sz on 500px








by 修者clx-sz on 500px








by 修者clx-sz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese University of Hong Kong** Shenzhen Campus Library - 香港中文大学 深圳校区图书馆*
















by Remain on 500px








by Remain on 500px








by Remain on 500px








by Remain on 500px








by Remain on 500px








by Remain on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by vcg-a25c652d54eb585708022e7bb26dd5227 on 500px








by yabea on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 乐乐 on 500px








by 深圳小鬼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 深圳小鬼 on 500px








by 深圳小鬼 on 500px








by Allen. on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen International Convention & Exhibition Centre - 深圳国际会展中心*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Anthony_Huang on 500px








by Anthony_Huang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Anthony_Huang on 500px 








by 孟旭 on 500px








by YOUNG on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangming District Art Centre - 光明艺术中心*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Uniwalk Shopping Center - 壹方城广场*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Haibin Square - 深圳海宾广场*








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px








by 筲箕湾 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 159****2314 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shekou Area - 蛇口*








by gx  on 500px








by gx  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 啊峰 on 500px








by W__Suki on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px








by Walker Che on 500px








by 军工 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Judiaosha Beach - 深圳桔钓沙海滩*








by Davidstone石头 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px






*Shenzhen Dongyong Beach - 深圳东涌海滩*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanshan District Culture & Sports Centre - 南山区 文体中心*








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bay Yacht Centre - 深圳湾游艇会*








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px 




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Kexing Tech Park - 深圳科兴科技园*








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 大C想家_SamLaw on 500px








by 素行 on 500px








by 素行 on 500px








by water小江 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CHITOU on 500px








by CHITOU on 500px








by CHITOU on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*DJI** New Global Headquarters Under Construction - 建设中的大疆全球新总部*
















by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px








by Div Li on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 摄影小飞REC on 500px








by 摄影小飞REC on 500px








by 摄影小飞REC on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New Area - 前海新区*








by 摄影小飞REC on 500px








by 摄影小飞REC on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一片云儿 on 500px








by gogo on 500px








by gogo on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by MK



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 忘川んing on 500px








by 忘川んing on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 舞铲阶级 on 500px








by 小李呀Sunglow on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 薯暮寸光 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Fashion Group **Marisfrolg**'s New Headquarters - 深圳玛丝菲尔总部*
It was designed by Kiwi Architects Architecture Van Brandenburg 
*







*
by 猫叔老任 on 500px
*







*
by 猫叔老任 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by cary on 500px








by @re10jherman0 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by @re10jherman0 on 500px








by Leo on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px








by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px








by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dameisha Beach - 大梅沙*








by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px





*Dongxichong Coasts - 东西冲海岸线*








by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px








by calvin-段禹丞 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huawei Shenzhen Headquarters - 深圳 华为总部*
















by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px








by MAYSTUDIO美时影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen University - 深圳大学*
















by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Chang on 500px








by 珠珠 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yantian Port - 盐田港*








by 牛犇犇 on 500px








by 牛犇犇 on 500px








by 牛犇犇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 八毛 on 500px








by ZeroLau on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by gx on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Barry on 500px








by ArthurA350XWB on 500px








by 早上不刷牙 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport - 深圳宝安国际机场*








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen MSU-BIT University** - 深圳北理莫斯科大学 







*
by 米齐Mickey on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Zhongshuge Bookstore - 深圳钟书阁*








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Zhongshuge Bookstore - 深圳钟书阁* 








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 水紫沉和 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Liang hhhh on 500px








by Liang hhhh on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dongmen Old Street Area - 东门老街*








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luohu District - 罗湖区*








by 淡泊秋辰 on 500px








by 阿鹿嚯嚯嚯 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 涛涛IMG on 500px








by 涛涛IMG on 500px








by 涛涛IMG on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小易 on 500px








by 玉珥 on 500px








by 舞铲阶级 on 500px








by 僧库Senkuuuuuuuuuu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 僧库Senkuuuuuuuuuu on 500px








by 僧库Senkuuuuuuuuuu on 500px








by 敬贤视觉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Zhongshuge Bookstore - 深圳 钟书阁书店*
Zhongshuge (钟书阁) is a Chinese Nation-wide Bookstore Chain headquartered in Shanghai. It has dozens of bookstores all across China.
Zhongshuge Bookstores are known for their unique & avant-garde interior designs.









by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px








by gongcheng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一树 on 500px








by 159****2314 on 500px








by 慢条斯李 on 500px








by 小易 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful Beaches in Shenzhen - 深圳 迷人海滩*








by 慢条斯李 on 500px








by 159****2314 on 500px








by 159****2314 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小易 on 500px








by 威摄 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 珠珠 on 500px








by 喵星侠 on 500px








by Randy on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New Area - 前海新区*








by WarriorJi on 500px








by WarriorJi on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shekou Area - 蛇口*








by vcg-d42518b0540b0b0a0ae6cc3a9a74e3724 on 500px








by vcg-d42518b0540b0b0a0ae6cc3a9a74e3724 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Metro - 深圳地铁







*








by 深圳生活情报局 on 500px








by 深圳生活情报局 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by CDarin on 500px








by Carambola on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Luohu District - 罗湖区*








by 森林世界 on 500px








by 森林世界 on 500px








by Albus Tan on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanshan District - 南山区*








by 森林世界 on 500px








by Hanks684 on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 飞凡映像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 飞凡映像 on 500px








by 阿尔法摄影 on 500px








by 托托奇玛 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Futian District - 福田区*








by 轻松sz on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangming District Art & Cultural Centre - 光明文化艺术中心*








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guangming District Art & Cultural Centre - 光明文化艺术中心* 








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_







_
by Henry Lu on 500px
_







_
by Henry Lu on 500px
_







_
by Henry Lu on 500px
_







_
by Henry Lu on 500px
_







_
by Henry Lu on 500px








by Henry Lu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Henry Lu on 500px








by Henry Lu on 500px








by Henry Lu on 500px








by Henry Lu on 500px








by Henry Lu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 天使 on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Contemporary Art Museum - 深圳当代艺术博物馆*








by lggg on 500px








by lggg on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px








by 旖旎威廉 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by -WUKY on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 酒淹山城 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 轻松sz on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 轻松sz on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px








by WarriorJi on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by fiyeje on 500px








by fiyeje on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Braver on 500px








by Braver on 500px








by Braver on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 海 on 500px








by 海 on 500px








by 游隼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ZeroLau on 500px








by ZeroLau on 500px








by ZeroLau on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 何美洛思 on 500px








by 何美洛思 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Pan_潘 on 500px








by 罗江海 on 500px








by Pan_潘 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 游隼 on 500px








by 段老师 on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by heng on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px








by 轻松sz on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 罗江海 on 500px








by 罗江海 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Concert Hall Interiors - 深圳音乐厅内景*








by Claire Lin on 500px





*Shenzhen Pingshan Art Museum - 深圳坪山美术馆*








by Claire Lin on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shekou Area - 蛇口*








by TLK on 500px








by TLK on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 征途 on 500px








by 征途 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 征途 on 500px








by 揭阳大雨 on 500px








by 敬贤视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful Coast of Dapeng Peninsula - 大鹏半岛 美丽海岸线*
East Shenzhen








by 果子 on 500px








by 果子 on 500px








by 果子 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 滨视觉 on 500px








by 滨视觉 on 500px








by 滨视觉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by MatthewWu吴和鸿 on 500px








by MatthewWu吴和鸿 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 王玮桐 on 500px








by 精彩人生 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese New Year Light Show in Shenzhen - 鹏城 新年灯光秀*








by 是瑞勤啊 on 500px








by 轻松sz  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yantian Port - 盐田港*
The Port of Shenzhen is the 3rd busiest container port in China after Shanghai & Ningbo-Zhoushan








by 征途 on 500px








by 征途 on 500px








by 征途 on 500px








by 征途 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蛋蜀黍HoWaiBun on 500px








by 蛋蜀黍HoWaiBun on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tony zheng on 500px








by tony zheng on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tony zheng on 500px








by tony zheng on 500px








by tony zheng on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bay - 深圳湾*








by Eeter chen on 500px








by Eeter chen on 500px








by Eeter chen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New Area - 前海新区*








by Eeter chen on 500px





*Dameisha Beach - 大梅沙海滩*








by 醉猫 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 博山智水 on 500px








by Tony on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 金鸿JINHONG  on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai New Area - 前海新区*








by 汇洪视觉  on 500px








by Junyz on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Futian District - 福田区*








by Pan_潘 on 500px





*Luohu District - 罗湖区*








by Kонец  on 500px








by Kонец  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Poly Grand Theatre - 深圳保利大剧院*








by 他叫信念 on 500px





*Shenzhen Concert Hall - 深圳音乐厅*








by 老飞行员 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 风林火山 on 500px








by 风林火山 on 500px








by Flat on 500px








by Flat on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 蓝调LD__ on 500px








by 蓝调LD__ on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zZhou丶Jc  on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tn on 500px








by wmy on 500px








by tn on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Parks in Shenzhen - 深圳公园*








by 小城与诗 on 500px








by 深圳生活情报局 on 500px








by 深圳生活情报局 on 500px








by 深圳生活情报局 on 500px








by 深圳生活情报局 on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px








by 罗江海 on 500px








by 罗江海 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by MX摄影 on 500px








by 技术渣渣 on 500px








by whrrr on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 猫叔老任 on 500px








by 猫叔老任 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huaqiangbei Area - 华强北*








by 他叫信念 on 500px








by 他叫信念 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 罗江海 on 500px








by tn on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 敬贤视觉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 董 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 董 on 500px








by 董 on 500px 



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 木子与西早 on 500px








by 黄水生 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 枫宇 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by fiyeje on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 梵镜影像 on 500px








by 梵镜影像 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 敬贤视觉 on 500px








by 敬贤视觉 on 500px








by 涛涛img on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 十一小龟 on 500px








by Sgnonvy  on 500px








by 要一直Young on 500px








by 永远是年轻 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 2ccccj  on 500px








by 2ccccj  on 500px








by 2ccccj  on 500px








by 2ccccj  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen, the Garden City - 花园城市 深圳*








by 锡泉 on 500px








by 锡泉 on 500px








by 锡泉 on 500px








by Jingye Liu on 500px








by 锡泉 on 500px








by 锡泉 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dameisha Beach - 大梅沙*








by Jingye Liu on 500px








by Jingye Liu on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Futian CBD - 福田商务区*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px






*Futian District Mosque - 福田 清真寺*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px






*Nanshan District - 南山区*








by 何绍萍 on 500px






*China Merchants Bank (CMB) Headquarters - 招商银行总行*








by 猫叔老任 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Contemporary Art Museum - 深圳当代艺术博物馆*








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by 十一小龟 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Zhongshuge Bookstore - 深圳钟书阁*








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px








by 涛涛img on 500px








by 忘川んing on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 吉吉黄 l LC on 500px








by 吉吉黄 l LC on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Slig on 500px








by Slig on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Shadow_陌影 on 500px








by Shadow_陌影 on 500px








by Shadow_陌影 on 500px








by Shadow_陌影 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 梵镜影像 on 500px








by 梵镜影像 on 500px








by 梵镜影像 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 不会游泳的小火龙 on 500px








by 木子与西早 on 500px








by 不会游泳的小火龙 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shekou by the Shenzhen Bay - 深圳湾 蛇口*








by Eeter chen on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by DK on 500px








by 段老师 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 鄂郎 on 500px








by 鄂郎 on 500px








by 鄂郎 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 十方洛神 on 500px








by 吉吉黄 l LC on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 岳蘅CWHY on 500px








by 吉吉黄 l LC on 500px








by 揭阳大雨 on 500px








by Albus Tan on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小涵 on 500px








by CHITOU on 500px








by CHITOU on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Alex追光记录 on 500px








by Alex追光记录 on 500px








by 摄影师请叫我小超人 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chinese Fashion Group Marisfrolg's New Headquarters - 深圳玛丝菲尔总部*
It was designed by Kiwi Architects Architecture Van Brandenburg 








by 活火山岩 on 500px








by 活火山岩 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Longhua District Culture and Sports Center - 龙华文体中心*








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px








by 黄剑SENSER on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 小辰埃 on 500px








by 麦当劳的帆高 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yantian Port - 盐田港*
East Shenzhen








by Jingye Liu  on 500px








by Jingye Liu  on 500px





*Shekou Port - 蛇口港*
West Shenzhen








by 水哥 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai Coastal Park - 前海滨海公园*








by 十一小龟 on 500px








by 十一小龟 on 500px





*Sea World at Shekou - 蛇口 海上世界*








by 水哥 on 500px








by 水哥 on 500px








by 水哥 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zORRI on 500px








by Alex追光记录 on 500px








by Yellowsky  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px








by 文哥  on 500px








by 文哥  on 500px








by 林语 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen River**: The Shenzhen - Hong Kong Border River - 深港界河, 深圳河*
The farmlands side (on the right) is Hong Kong








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yantian District - 盐田区*
East Shenzhen








by 禹朝 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful East Coasts of Shenzhen - 美丽深圳东海岸*








by 牛牛子 on 500px








by 牛牛子 on 500px








by 小辰埃 on 500px


​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KIN00078 by 李小新03, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport - 深圳宝安国际机场*








by 游隼 on 500px








by 游隼 on 500px








by 游隼 on 500px








by 游隼 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Judiaosha Beach - 桔钓沙海滩*








by 海岛上的枫 on 500px








by 海岛上的枫 on 500px








by 海岛上的枫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Guiwan Park - 桂湾公园*








by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小小帅 on 500px








by 小小帅 on 500px 


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 张醒着 on 500px








by zhuzikun on 500px








by Yuhang Wang on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px








by Frank on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by Frank on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by zhuzikun  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Tencent Headquarters - 腾讯总部*
















by @Takeda on 500px








by @Takeda on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Contemporary Art Museum - 深圳当代艺术博物馆*








by 阿昱 on 500px








by 阿昱 on 500px








by 阿昱 on 500px








by 阿昱 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 林语 on 500px








by 林语 on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px








by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Lionel不是我 on 500px








by Lionel不是我 on 500px








by Lionel不是我 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 意冉Yiran on 500px








by Lionel不是我 on 500px








by 政在拍照 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by iqnh on 500px








by iqnh on 500px








by iqnh on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 军工 on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by Allen. on 500px








by Albus Tan on 500pz



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 乐天一族 on 500px








by 淹死的馒头 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Metro Gangxia North station in near Completion - 即将完工的深圳地铁岗厦北枢纽*
















by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zhuzikun on 500px








by Albus Tan on 500px








by 何绍萍 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by zhuzikun on 500px








by zhuzikun on 500px








by zhuzikun on 500px








by zhuzikun on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 小志Lzj on 500px








by 流风摄影 on 500px








by 流风摄影 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by gx on 500px








by 流风摄影 on 500px








by 坐着绿皮去旅行 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 17 on 500px








by Eila 埃拉 on 500px








by Eila 埃拉 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 揭阳大雨  on 500px








by 揭阳大雨  on 500px








by 三号棚 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 揭阳大雨 on 500px








by 揭阳大雨 on 500px








by 军工 on 500px








by 军工 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful East Coasts of Shenzhen - 深圳美丽东海岸*








by ANTI-COPE on 500px








by Jackie Y on 500px








by Wollen on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Metro Gangxia North station in near Completion - 即将完工的深圳地铁岗厦北枢纽*

























by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*DJI New Global Headquarters - 大疆 新全球总部*
















by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px








by 文哥 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 揭阳大雨 on 500px








by LOAY LEE on 500px








by 一路记录  on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 一路记录  on 500px








by 一路记录  on 500px








by 星火  on 500px








by 风平浪静 on 500px

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ANTI-COPE on 500px








by ANTI-COPE on 500px








by ANTI-COPE on 500px








by ANTI-COPE on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Parks in Shenzhen - 深圳公园*








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 诺金浮图 on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 包雨欣 on 500px








by 谢陈龙 on 500px








by 离歌_lig  on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px








by tinyoung on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Metro Gangxia North Station - 深圳地铁 岗厦北站*
















by Proteus on 500px








by DANIEL on 500px








by DANIEL on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Metro Gangxia North Station - 深圳地铁 岗厦北站*
















by 伟智 on 500px








by 伟智 on 500px








by 伟智 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 伟智 on 500px








by 伟智 on 500px








by 伟智 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by -玄火君- on 500px








by -玄火君- on 500px








by -玄火君- on 500px








by -玄火君- on 500px








by -玄火君- on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by DANIEL on 500px








by K one on 500px








by K one on 500px








by K one on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by K one on 500px








by K one on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Mark on 500px








by Yoho on 500px








by Yoho on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 海岛上的枫 on 500px








by 海岛上的枫 on 500px








by 海岛上的枫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Anthony_Huang on 500px








by Anthony_Huang on 500px








by Anthony_Huang on 500px








by 海岛上的枫 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Metro Gangxia North Station - 深圳地铁 岗厦北站*
















by 司空山人 on 500px








by 司空山人 on 500px








by 司空山人 on 500px








by 何梓铭 on 500px








by 何梓铭 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beautiful East Coasts of Shenzhen - 深圳美丽东海岸*








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by ANTI-COPE on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px








by 啊信 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 郑锋Dreamer on 500px








by 郑锋Dreamer on 500px








by 郑锋Dreamer on 500px








by Lsillusion on 500px



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nanshan District - 南山区*








by ANTI-COPE on 500px








by 离歌_lig on 500px







''
by 离歌_lig on 500px








by ANTI-COPE on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 简读春秋  on 500px








by 简读春秋  on 500px








by 简读春秋  on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 进击的顺子 on 500px








by 进击的顺子 on 500px








by 进击的顺子 on 500px








by 进击的顺子 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by ANTI-COPE on 500px








by Lsillusion on 500px








by ANTI-COPE on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 是瑞勤啊 on 500px








by 是瑞勤啊 on 500px








by 是瑞勤啊 on 500px








by 是瑞勤啊 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qianhai - 前海*








c








by Peter Song



​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

\\
by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px








by 米齐Mickey on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen CityMark Center - 深圳 城脉中心*
 




















深圳超级新地标！城脉金融中心大厦最新实景图-搜狐大视野-搜狐新闻


近日，深圳地标——城脉金融中心大厦被世界高层建筑与都市人居学会认证为“2022年中国建成最高建筑”“2022年世界建成第二高建筑”。该大厦建筑高度达388米，位列全球摩天大楼第42名。




www.sohu.com








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen Bao'an International Airport - 深圳宝安机场*








by TONG👾 on 500px








by TONG👾 on 500px








by TONG👾 on 500px








by TONG👾 on 500px








by TONG👾 on 500px


​


----------

